# Michael Jackson ist tod



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2009)

Tja... obwohl ich von dem Vogel nix gehalten habe so hat seine Musik doch eine Teil meiner Jugend bestimmt.... irgendwie bin ich doch ein wenig traurig...

Jetzt kann er mit Elvis um die Wette rocken.


Beat it !!!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Juni 2009)

Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich bin froh, dass er weg ist...
Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand einem Kind zig Millionen Dollar zahlt, damit es die Klappe hält (wofür auch immer). Ahnsehnlich ist er auch schon seit jahren nicht mehr... Wahrscheinlich kann man ihn in 200 Jahren auch wieder so ausgraben, wie man ihn jetzt einbuddelt. Oder ist auf allen Ersatzteilen der "grüne Punkt" drauf gewesen? Dann kann man ihn im gelben Sack an die Straße stellen. 

Also dann: Tschüß Michel! 

Gruß,

diabolo


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

sein absolut bester Song:

Dirty Diana (in der Instrumental-Version)

Ansonsten: :sm12:


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Tja... obwohl ich von dem Vogel nix gehalten habe so hat seine Musik doch eine Teil meiner Jugend bestimmt.... irgendwie bin ich doch ein wenig traurig...
> 
> Jetzt kann er mit Elvis um die Wette rocken.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo LiLaStern ist das jetzt eine Art "Coming Out" von dir...?


----------



## doktorstrom (26 Juni 2009)

*Best of M.J.*

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...NFSs2tJIL82wKqxN3cBg&q=jackson+five+abc&hl=de


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juni 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Tja... obwohl ich von dem Vogel nix gehalten habe so hat seine Musik doch eine Teil meiner Jugend bestimmt....



Tja, für die einen war Michal Jackson die Jugend - für die anderen Accept, Manowar und AC/DC, zusammen mit einem flotten Mofa...

Aber Jackson wird sich mit seiner Musik trotzdem zumindest für die nächsten Jahrzehnte weiterleben.


----------



## zotos (26 Juni 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Jackson wird sich mit seiner Musik trotzdem zumindest für die nächsten Jahrzehnte weiterleben.



Wenn dann aber bitte eher so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orr63IHZJeA

oder so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQyd1wN-qew

PS: Ok, Zimbl ist auch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo LiLaStern ist das jetzt eine Art "Coming Out" von dir...?



So schlimm ist es nun auch schon wieder nicht.... Ich habe keine CD von dem Kollegen... nicht mal ne schwarz gebrannte


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Juni 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> .... für die anderen Accept, Manowar und AC/DC


 


HEUUUUUUUL 

Das waren Zeiten 

*schwärm*

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es nun auch schon wieder nicht.... Ich habe keine CD von dem Kollegen... nicht mal ne schwarz gebrannte



Ich dachte schon du hättest ihn als Überaschungsgast für unser OWL-Forumstammtisch eingeplant.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon du hättest ihn als Überaschungsgast für unser OWL-Forumstammtisch eingeplant.




So ein Käse... ich hab ihm nur die Background-Sängerinnen ausgespannt und als OO-Bedienungen verpflichtet..... das war dann wohl zuviel.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2009)

*echt jetzt*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So ein Käse... ich hab ihm nur die Background-Sängerinnen ausgespannt und als OO-Bedienungen verpflichtet..... das war dann wohl zuviel.....



aber die kommen jetzt versprochen...??!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2009)

lass dich überraschen.......


----------



## Hermann (27 Juni 2009)

ist für mich nicht schlimm...


----------



## Sven_HH (27 Juni 2009)

... übrigens, Karl Ranseier ist tot...


----------



## xhasx (27 Juni 2009)

Was hat der Jeikel Mackson eigentlich so programmiert? Siemens oder Fanuc???
Kifi... Dem ist die Zensierung der Kinderpornoseiten auf den Geist gegangen. Da hat er eben ein paar Pillen zuviel geschluckt...
Noch Fragen - Keine - Danke!


----------



## Paule (27 Juni 2009)

He Sven,

war's nicht Karl Ramsauer ?

*ROFL**ROFL*

http://www.elternrunde.de/blog/archiv/2006/03/jakob_maria_mierscheid_oder_ka.html


----------



## Exmexx (27 Juni 2009)

Mmmh,

zu allererst "oute" ich mich mal, ich empfand und empfinde Michael Jackson immer noch als einen großartigen Künstler. Grade was er in der 80er an Musik abgeliefert hat war schon aller Ehren wert.

Bei all der Tragik um seine Person, sollte man auch nicht vergessen das 3 minderjährige Kinder ihren Vater verloren haben. Diesbezüglich finde ich einige Aussagen hier, naja wie soll ich es sagen, befremdlich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juni 2009)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Mmmh,
> 
> zu allererst "oute" ich mich mal, ich empfand und empfinde Michael Jackson immer noch als einen großartigen Künstler. Grade was er in der 80er an Musik abgeliefert hat war schon aller Ehren wert.
> 
> Bei all der Tragik um seine Person, sollte man auch nicht vergessen das 3 minderjährige Kinder ihren Vater verloren haben. Diesbezüglich finde ich einige Aussagen hier, naja wie soll ich es sagen, befremdlich.




Ich gehe davon aus das diese Aussagen zum größten Teil von Personen kommen die mit DSDS und BB aufgewachsen sind.... was willste da verlangen ????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das diese Aussagen zum größten Teil von Personen kommen die mit DSDS und BB aufgewachsen sind.... was willste da verlangen ????


 
DSDS muss ich aber schauen, wir haben nur ein Fernseher...was willst du machen...


----------



## Ide (27 Juni 2009)

Nur gut das der nicht noch einmal sterben kann. Heute gehts ja so langsam wieder mit der Musik am Radio


----------



## Sven_HH (27 Juni 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> He Sven,
> 
> war's nicht Karl Ramsauer ?
> 
> ...


 

Nö, das Original ist Ranseier


----------



## Sven_HH (27 Juni 2009)

Exmexx schrieb:


> ...Bei all der Tragik um seine Person, sollte man auch nicht vergessen das 3 minderjährige Kinder ihren Vater verloren haben. Diesbezüglich finde ich einige Aussagen hier, naja wie soll ich es sagen, befremdlich.


 
Befremdlich finde ich wenn jemand mehrere Millionen $ an den Vater eines 13 jährigen Sohns zahlt nur damit der seine Klage wegen Kindesmissbrauch zurück zieht.

Für Kinder ist es immer tragisch wenn ein Elternteil stirbt. 

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es mich im Grunde nicht interessiert und ich auch nicht verstehe warum da so ein Gezeter drum gemacht wird.


Gruß
Sven


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> DSDS muss ich aber schauen, wir haben nur ein Fernseher...was willst du machen...



zweiten fernseher kaufen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2009)

Ich schliesse mich da Exmexx mal an ...
Was soll die ganze Kacke ?

1.) hat der wirklich tolle Musik gemacht und ich kann mich "in der guten alten Zeit" an kaum eine Fete erinnern, bei der nicht mindestens "Billie Jean" oder "Beat It" gelaufen sind ...
Insofern sehe ich das so wie Axel ...

2.) Bestimmt war er ein Exentriker - ist das denn verwunderlich ? Ich denke mal, dazu wurde er gemacht ...

3.) Die Geschichte mit der Kindes-Misshandlung kann alles Mögliche sein. Meint ihr denn im Ernst, dass die Eltern der Kids nicht gewußt haben, worauf die sich einlassen ?

---

Im Übrigen kann das Ganze auch ein fetter Fake sein. Was meint ihr denn, wie sich seine Platten jetzt verkaufen ?

In diesem Sinne
Gruß
LL


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Juni 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen kann das Ganze auch ein fetter Fake sein. Was meint ihr denn, wie sich seine Platten jetzt verkaufen ?


 

Hallo,

DAS ging mir auch schoin durch den Kopf

Andererseits ist ja heute noch nicht sicher, ob Elvis nun wirklich tot ist 


MfG


----------



## TobiasA (27 Juni 2009)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Mmmh,
> 
> zu allererst "oute" ich mich mal, ich empfand und empfinde Michael Jackson immer noch als einen großartigen Künstler. Grade was er in der 80er an Musik abgeliefert hat war schon aller Ehren wert.
> 
> Bei all der Tragik um seine Person, sollte man auch nicht vergessen das 3 minderjährige Kinder ihren Vater verloren haben. Diesbezüglich finde ich einige Aussagen hier, naja wie soll ich es sagen, befremdlich.




Es stimmt, dass er ein großer Künstler war, und bei aller Tragik, dass hier 3 Kinder ihren Vater verloren haben- befremdlich sind da noch mehr Sachen, wie das "Schweigegeld" damals wegen Kindesmißbrauchs und seiner nicht enden wollenden OP's, die allerlei Anlaß für Lästereien geben. Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht, dass er ein Kinderschänder war- ihn verfolgen wird es immer, auch über seinen Tod hinaus. Er hat damals bezahlt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht bedacht, was die Leute darüber denken.
Man lästert oft über ihn, aber eigentlich sollte er einem leid tun. Denn die ganzen Operationen, die er hatte und die vielen Macken sind eigentlich Ausdruck von Unzufriedenheit mit sich selbst und einer zerbrochenen Persönlichkeit. Möge er in Frieden ruhen, auf Erden scheint er ihn nie gefunden zu haben.

Die Kinder tun mir leid. Jetzt geht das Gezerre erst richtig los.

Seine Musik war allerdings nie mein Geschmack, muss ich zugeben. Eher was in die Richtung hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KvcbJ9_Kg8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v2zvEID8B4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2jgoVg-FxA
Aber bei aller Liebe zur elektronischen Musik- wer so oft in Covers und Remixes auftaucht, war wirklich gut.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## argv_user (27 Juni 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> DAS ging mir auch schoin durch den Kopf
> 
> ...



Elvis lebt, das ist sicher. Ein Exemplar wurde vor einiger Zeit sogar auf Linux
gesichtet...

Die Michael Jackson Revival Ära beginnt JETZT !!!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Juni 2009)

Ist der hier jetzt eigentlich arbeitslos? Oder in irgendeiner Selbsthilfegruppe für Suizidgefährdete?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn2sn4J-gaI

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Hermann (27 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist der hier jetzt eigentlich arbeitslos? Oder in irgendeiner Selbsthilfegruppe für Suizidgefährdete?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn2sn4J-gaI
> 
> ...



ne neulich war er bei rtl im tv bei den autohändlern, jörg und dragan


----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> ne neulich war er bei rtl im tv bei den autohändlern, jörg und dragan



Womit wir wieder bei peinlichen Outings wären ;o)


----------



## Approx (29 Juni 2009)

*Thread-Titel...*

Mal ganz objektiv betrachtet...

Michael Jackson ist tod ?
Was ist gemeint? Müsste es nicht 'der' Tod heissen? 
Ach ja, der ist ja gestorben! Vielleicht. Mal sehen...

Na vielleicht gibts ja nen Remake - dann braucht er sich beim na. "Triller"-Vid nicht mehr zu schminken..

Grüße vom
*ichkannsnichtmehrhören*
Appro


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 Juni 2009)

REST IN PEACE Michael Jackson
Danke für die Lieder, meiner Meinung nach hatte er die falschen Leute um sich  (Berater etc. )


----------



## Markus (29 Juni 2009)

ich will mich jetzt nicht als sein "größter fan" bezeichnen, aber dennoch hbae ich seine musik gerne mal gehört...

kinderficker sind übele verbrecher, und müssen hart bestraft werden, z.b schwanz abhacken oder ähnliches...

aber im falle von michael werde ich das gefühl nicht los, das die umstände in wirklichkeit etwas anders waren und nur ein paar arschlöcher seinen namen durch den dreck gezogen haben um auch ein stück von millionenschweren kuchen abzukriegen...

kann natürlich auch anders gewesen sein, aber wenn ich gesehen habe wie diese vermeindlichen opfer sich vor der kammera gegeben haben - besonders die eltern - dann dann war das schon irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich kenne ja einige Michael ...

... Michael „Bully“ Herbig
... Michael Mittermeier 
... Michael Schumacher
... Michaela Schaffrath

aber wer soll dieser Jackson sein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> zum Beispiel so wie das da


 
mach das weg...das geht ja garnicht


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Juni 2009)

Das währe aber ein Anfang, habe das aber wieder wechgemacht wegen der Copyright, das ging hier mal durch den eMAIL Kasten. Frage mich immer wieder wer so etwas macht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2009)

Die Strafe war schon gut, aber das tat ja schon beim hinsehen weh....


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Juni 2009)

Währe man eigentlich nett wenn man ihn unterhalb der Klammer mit der Schere von seiner Not befreit oder nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Währe man eigentlich nett wenn man ihn unterhalb der Klammer mit der Schere von seiner Not befreit oder nicht?



Für mich sah das nicht nach not aus, ich glaube ein glückliches Grinsen in sein Gesicht gesehen zu haben.

Für alle die nicht Wissen worum es hier geht, der PLC_Tippser hat hier ein Foto reingestellt, wo sich jemand fürchterliche Schmerzen zugeführt hat, wie kann ich nicht beschreiben. Er hat es sofort wieder gelöscht und alles ist wieder gut!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Für mich sah das nicht nach not aus, ich glaube ein glückliches Grinsen in sein Gesicht gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Für alle die nicht Wissen worum es hier geht, der PLC_Tippser hat hier ein Foto reingestellt, wo sich jemand fürchterliche Schmerzen zugeführt hat, wie kann ich nicht beschreiben. Er hat es sofort wieder gelöscht und alles ist wieder gut!



Helmut, danke für die Aufklärung.

PLC_Tippser, Du Feigling.


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Michael Jackson ist tot,
das sind Nachrichten die die Welt nicht braucht,
gleich Wichtigkeit wie unfall mit Reissack in China.
So long


----------



## zotos (29 Juni 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Michael Jackson ist tot,
> das sind Nachrichten die die Welt nicht braucht,
> gleich Wichtigkeit wie unfall mit Reissack in China.
> So long



"wie unfall mit Reissack in China" *ROFL*

Was für eine Art Unfall meinst Du denn? So ein Reissack kann ja einen gehörigen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Naja Reissack fällt um trifft Fahrrad, Fahrrad stürtzt gegen Moped- dieses gegen Motorrad- dann Auto- Bus - Hochhaus etc. Solche Unfälle meine ich.


----------



## zotos (29 Juni 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Naja Reissack fällt um trifft Fahrrad, Fahrrad stürtzt gegen Moped- dieses gegen Motorrad- dann Auto- Bus - Hochhaus...



Und die folge sehen wir >hier<


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Sozial politisch gesehen JA.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juni 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Naja Reissack fällt um trifft Fahrrad, Fahrrad stürtzt gegen Moped- dieses gegen Motorrad- dann Auto- Bus - Hochhaus etc. Solche Unfälle meine ich.



Genau, war/ist aktuell in den Nachrichten:

http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermischtes/schanghai-hochhaus-umgekippt_aid_412146.html

Edit: Ok, Ok, ich gebe es zu, zotos (s.o.) war schneller.


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Aktuell am Puls der Zeit würde ich sagen.*ROFL*


----------

